# A YUK Vostok (IMHO)



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

KREMLIN'S 72077 MOP 50036

First place in a nomination " The Russian Watches of the Year " at the Moscow International Watch & Clock Fair. 2001 The magnificent reliable mechanical/self winding watch is supplied with the mechanism on 31 bearing jewels (rubies) & date calendar. The design of water resistant case maintains 10 ATM or (100m depths) and strong bracelet from superb processed stainless steel is executed in the modern style. The genuine mother-of-pearl dial with two-headed eagle in the center an inscription "Kremlin's" is reliably protected by strong mineral crystal and the solid stainless steel case and bracelet with 5 mic. gold covering. Watch is adjusted by means of the gilt crown decorated with black stone by "Svarovsky" superb supplements their appearance.

My Franken watch will *NOT* look like this


















Even has a display back!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A tart's boudoir comes to mind......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't got a handbag to match that























Don't reckon shorty has either
















It's a bit blousey for me


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

YUK!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

YUK!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, it's YUK.

But they are doing better ones


----------

